# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  A ja vlen të vuash nga dashuria?

## mia@

Mu kujtua nje shprehje qe thoshte nje shoqja ime. 
''N.q.s do te mallkosh nje njeri, i thuaj renc ne dashuri! ''
Ajo vet po vuante shume nga dashuria. Po perjetonte momente te veshtira me te dashurin e saj. 
Si mendoni per kete shprehje?

----------


## e panjohura

Une mendoj qe mund te vuash per dashuri,por te vuash nga dashuria me duket e pakuptimt!

----------


## Endless

Une them se nese do te mallkosh njeri keq fare, thuaj '' A te befshin synet me bicak  dhe pa anestezi'' lol

----------


## mia@

> Une them se nese do te mallkosh njeri keq fare, thuaj '' A te befshin synet me bicak  dhe pa anestezi'' lol


Kjo qe thua ti vlen vetem per te mallkuar meshkujt, dhe zgjat pak. :ngerdheshje: 

Dashuria eshte vuajtje me e gjate, me e ngadalshme.

----------


## shoku_tanku

Dashuria eshte deshire,deshira te ben te vuash!Njeriu nuk heq dore nga deshirat.Ai gjate gjithe kohes rend pas tyre.Vuan per ti arritur,kur i arrin,vuan sepse nuk jane ashtu si i mendonte...Nuk di te them nese ja vlen apo jo!Di vetem qe gjerat funksionojne ne kete menyre!

----------


## Adaes

Kush e ka veten teper,edhe ia vlen te vuaje....po robi me mend ne koke se le veten deri ne ate grad....

----------


## Dar_di

*Duke lexuar edhe mendimet e te tjreve do doja te jap dhe une mendimin tim!

Nuk mendoj se ja vlen te vuajme ga dashuria, sepse ajo ekziston per ti bere njerezit te jene te lumtur, e perkundrazi te vuajne! Sa kaq njerezit ndodhen ne perjetime dashurie, deshirojne qe te duhen nga ai/ajo qe mendojne çdo moment ta kene afer, ta perkedhelin, ta puthin e ta dashurojne. 

Keto jane mendime qe na sjellin ndjenja te perziera, qe nganjehere ndodhemi ne kenaqesi, nganjehere pse nuk e arrijme qellimin deshperohemi, por te vuajme... eshte e kote.

Ata qe vuajne per dashuri aktualisht, jane pro vuajtjes, por me kalimin e kohes do t`i thonin vetevetes: "Sa kam gabuar qe kam vuajtur, vetem paskam lenduar vetveten, paskam shkuar drejt humbjes." 

Ne reflekse te shkurtra, hedha ca copeza mendimesh te mia*. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## bambolabionda

Po mire ore njerez po nuk ia vlen me vujt prej dashurise qe po me beni moral 
ketu qe nis aq e paster e aq e bukur prej kujt ia vlen me vujt ...........?

Mos me thoni prej asgjeje se jeta nuk eshte karamele eeeeeeeeee...

Ia vlen qe dashurosh pastaj ajo qe vjen le te vije

"Kur brenga dhe gazi trokasin ne xham,
 u them - mirese vini nje sofer e kam"

----------


## mistreci87

> Po mire ore njerez po nuk ia vlen me vujt prej dashurise qe po me beni moral 
> ketu qe nis aq e paster e aq e bukur prej kujt ia vlen me vujt ...........?
> 
> Mos me thoni prej asgjeje se jeta nuk eshte karamele eeeeeeeeee...
> 
> Ia vlen qe dashurosh pastaj ajo qe vjen le te vije
> 
> "Kur brenga dhe gazi trokasin ne xham,
>  u them - mirese vini nje sofer e kam"


vertet te vuash prej dashurise nuk eshte mekat por mos harro qe nese ti arrin te vuash do te thote qe personi qe ti do dhe prej te cilit vuan nuk ja vlen me dhe keshtu rrjedhimisht ti thjesht duhet ta harrosh ate dhe te shohesh jeten tende dhe ti tregosh atij ose asaj ne rastin e ne meshkujve qe mund tja dalim dhe pa te.

----------


## eagle_black

> Po mire ore njerez po nuk ia vlen me vujt prej dashurise qe po me beni moral 
> ketu qe nis aq e paster e aq e bukur prej kujt ia vlen me vujt ...........?
> 
> Mos me thoni prej asgjeje se jeta nuk eshte karamele eeeeeeeeee...
> 
> Ia vlen qe dashurosh pastaj ajo qe vjen le te vije
> 
> "Kur brenga dhe gazi trokasin ne xham,
>  u them - mirese vini nje sofer e kam"


ASHTU BAMBOLA KUR TE VJEN E KEQJA DUHET TI HAPESH DYER E DRITARE POR TI LERI KETA QE TE BEJNE MORAL SEPSE NUK E KANE PROVUAR VUJATJEN QE TE SJELL 1 HISTORI E HIDHUR DASHURIE ME GJITHCAKA QE KE THENE UNE JAM ME TY

----------


## Adaes

> Po mire ore njerez po nuk ia vlen me vujt prej dashurise qe po me beni moral 
> ketu qe nis aq e paster e aq e bukur prej kujt ia vlen me vujt ...........?
> 
> Mos me thoni prej asgjeje se jeta nuk eshte karamele eeeeeeeeee...
> 
> Ia vlen qe dashurosh pastaj ajo qe vjen le te vije
> 
> "Kur brenga dhe gazi trokasin ne xham,
>  u them - mirese vini nje sofer e kam"


Bambolabionda,nji pytje kam per ty...Ti je e dashururar,dhe nqs po kjo te ben te vuash nojher kjo dashuri,nqs jo,ke vujt per dashuri nojher?

----------


## nerida

Ja vlen te vuash  nga dashuria kur dashuron me shpirt dhe me zemer :buzeqeshje: 

Nuk ka gje me te bukur se dashuria :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Roi

*A ja vlenë të vuash nga dashuria?* 


Une mendoj se dashurin duhet shpreur, ne mos me fjal me gjeste..!!
Ne kete rast vuajtja e dashuris nuk egziston, Por ta mbash ne brendin tende mendoj se nuk ja vlen...


Kur lindem qajtem vet,
Kur vdesim na qajn te tjeret,
Ne mes dy vajeve e vetmja shpres
*DASHURIA* do te mbes............

----------


## bambolabionda

une adeas kam dashuruar dhe vazhdoj te dashuroj 
Madje dhe ndihem e rrethuar nga dashuria.

Kenaqesia e jetes sime eshte : Te fal sa me shume dashuri te gjithe njerezve qe me rrethojne
te paster pa hile pa menduar nese do te me jape gje kjo a jo.

Per fat kam qene e sukseshshme

----------


## bambolabionda

A e dini c'do i thosha atyre qe vuajne nga dashuria ?
Eshte nje ndjenje shume e bukur e paster se ndryshe nuk dhemb.
 por i thoni vetes kete:

Kam koke, duar e fuqi,
me shpatulla caj detin,
dhe djalli vete behet hi
kur ke ne trup shendetin.


Kaq.

----------


## Adaes

> une adeas kam dashuruar dhe vazhdoj te dashuroj 
> Madje dhe ndihem e rrethuar nga dashuria.
> 
> Kenaqesia e jetes sime eshte : Te fal sa me shume dashuri te gjithe njerezve qe me rrethojne
> te paster pa hile pa menduar nese do te me jape gje kjo a jo.
> 
> Per fat kam qene e sukseshshme


Me behet qejfi per ty zemer  :buzeqeshje: ...Ishalla kshu te shkon e gjith jeta...

Poooo...fatkeqsisht jo te gjith njerzit gjejn lumturine te dashuria...me mir te them nje perqindje shum e madhe e njerzve... 

Disa njerez kjo " dashuri" i ka bere te vuaje...ndoshta shum,ndoshta pak...po kur vuan per nje gje, nuk do tia degjosh me as emrin asaj gjeje qe te ka bere te vuaje...e ndoshta qe vazhdon te te beje te vuash...

Un per vete du tiu rri larg vuajtjeve,te cfaredolloji,(deri tani ia kam arritur,se di ca mund te ndodh neser),sepse nje her jetojm,dhe eshte gjynah te nxjerresh sikur edhe nje pik te vetme loti,ose sikur edhe nje sekond te vetem te jesh e merzitur...

----------


## kleantin

sa per temen  renc ne dashuri eshte urim jo mallkim

----------


## Xhenneta-Morina

Unë mendoj se nuk ja vlen të vuajm aspak për dashuri, ndoshta gaboj por këtë mendim e kam unë... Klmm......

----------


## RaPSouL

Xhenneta e përkrah atë që shkruajte tij, anglezët thonë Take it easy, se sja vlen me vuajt kot, ka edhe një shprehje për LOVE por nuk dua të banalizoj temën lol.

----------


## INFINITY©

> Xhenneta e përkrah atë që shkruajte tij, anglezët thonë Take it easy, se sja vlen me vuajt kot, ka edhe një shprehje për LOVE por nuk dua të banalizoj temën lol.


Je i sigurte qe anglezet e kane ate shprehje?! Se mos e kane dhe te tjeret dhe ne fakt ajo s'ka te bej fare me ca po kerkon te thuash ti. Me duket se ajo "shprehja" qe po perpiqesh te sjellesh ketu eshte "TAKE IT SLOW".  :buzeqeshje: 

Persa i perket temes: "A eshte vertet dashuri ajo per te cilen nuk ja vlen te vuash?!"

----------

